# Is there a way to attached a name to Reputation remarks?



## beau_safken (Jun 18, 2006)

I like to give good rep for good comments but it would be nice to have my username or like a Rep signature option.  Sometimes I'll be typing too quick to remember to put down my name and you really can't edit it to correct the error.

Just an idea.


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2006)

You attach your name by signing it after your comment.
If you forget and want credit, just shoot the person a quick PM.

Adding that option, IMO, is more work than it would be to simply sign your reps.


----------

